# ROUTER Link to a goldmine of Ron Fox advice



## Graham Orm (10 Feb 2014)

Some of you may be aware of this, I just stumbled across it and thought it worth a share. Quite often newbies post questions asking the basics about routers. I can think of no better a guide than the late and great Ron Fox.

Thanks to Wealden Tools as well for this.

http://www.wealdentool.eu/rons_tips.html


----------

